# turn key L.E.D light choices



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

My current MH lights/compact will expire on Jan. 03 (give or take a few days). I have a 72 inch tank. Total cost to replace lights is around $700.00 (depending on supplier). Therefore I am thinking of replacing the unit with L.E.D lights for the long term investment.

Any suggestions from people that own them? 

So far I am aware of :

Max Razor
Aqua illumination
Sun brite
Radion (ecotech)

I would like a turn key (ready to use) unit that offers dawn to dusk, Royal Blue.

Anyone LOVE their unit?
Thank you.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

LOve my Radion. You can probably find a Gen 1 used for a reasonable price. Using "Natural" mode it is ready to use out of the box or you can program your customized graph in "Artificial" mode. 
If you have Vortech pumps the bonus is that the Radion talks to them to put the pumps into night mode.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

for a 72" tank you would need 3 of them so it might be a bit pricey but worth it to get the radion. The AI SOL's are nice also but again pricey and you would probably need more like 5 of them for your size tank.

all really depends on how much you want to spend


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm going to ask what look do you want for your tank. do you want the blue'd out look? then i'd say the AI sols, if you want that more natural light then check out the hydras, im very happy with my lights.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I only had experience with AI SOL and you cant go wrong with them I do love them!!!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I suggest go to Reef central and read about these lights. There is much more than just looks.

I had Razor and it is good for corals and also has nice colors, but I hated constant disco effect in the tank.
There is main issue with all LEDs (for me) - when you run a lot of blue, corals are unbelievable nice, but all fishes are black and way around. If you run mostly cool white you will get algae

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mr.wilson (Dec 29, 2012)

AI Hydra is a better value for money than Radion. You would need four of either fixture to cover 6'. Razor is not a good value and the shimmer is horrible.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> I had Razor and it is good for corals and also has nice colors, but I hated constant disco effect in the tank.


*You're european...I thought you guys liked the disco?*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As others have mentioned, other questions to factor in making a decision is what type of "control" other than dawn/dusk/moonlight.

- number of LED colors
- multi channel control
- programability via directly on the unit, wired remote, wireless to PC/MAC and/or smartphone:android or iPhone/Pad, etc
- forward planning to control lights with a system controller, ie Neptune or Profilux (AI falls into this)

To chime in the other LED systems that have not been answered:
*SunBrite:* F Series V2 I assume. Very user friendly program but only on iPhone/Pad and Android. Great bang for the buck for the features:

- 7 channel control
- Cree LEDs
- WiFi connectivity to iPhone, iPad and Android devices only
- Fan on power supply is on 24/7 and has some noise to it (60" and 72" units)
- 72" is ~$1500CDN

The main drawback is that it's not a system that is steady supply here in Canada and should issues arise it will take quite quite awhile to get parts for a resolution. I had to wait 2months due to failed LED diodes for a Gen 1 unit. They did sent out a whole new unit and power supply no questions asked. Now that the LEDs are in separate removable panels, it's easier to replace the bad panel than send the whole unit in. Again, not sure if they stock the clusters and what the lead time would be should they have to order them in for you.

On the higher end of the price spectrum, LED systems that I've used are:
*GHL Mitras 6100/6200*
- great light spread. On a 72" x 24" x 36"H Eurobraced 2 is sufficient for LPS and higher placed SPS. Use 3 if it's SPS dominated. If you have bracing, that may cause some shadowing using 2 units.
- modular: add more or use separately if you "downsize" to two systems. Just remember to reprogram the "slave" to "standalone".
- LEDs on "pucks" so if an LED burns out on a "puck", only that puck needs replaced.
- PC via USB cable/Profilux control
- excellent customer service, support and supply
- steep learning curve to program lights "from scratch" but you can upload other "light projects" from other Mitras owners and can easily adjust to suit your needs/taste.
- ~$1200CDN ea

*Pacific Sun Triton/Triton S*
- 9channel control
- modular but have to order one master and the rest slaves
- BlueTooth connectivity to PC and Mac. WiFi soon to be released.
- Profilux Control (I think)
- Lighting program has a bit of a learning curve but not as steep as the Mitras. They do have preset programs you can use and adjust to your needs/taste
- internal components/LED panels replaceable/upgradable
- excellent customer support and service. Supply/lead time depends on where the timing falls in their ordering from the manufacturer in Poland.
- US North American distributor
- ~$1000USD master, ~$900USD slave + duty, shipping etc.

Weigh out all your options of wants, needs, etc., to what the various LED systems out there offers and that should help pare down the list that best suits you.

HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> *You're european...I thought you guys liked the disco?*


it was  nice

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow thanks for the info everyone. Looks like I have to think about it before buying.

If the "disco lighting" is seeing the individual colour leds on the water, then Yes I understand that, and would not like it. Presently I have 18K MH and like the shimmer of the light dancing on the water. If they would just stay cooler and not suck 750 watts (not including my 4 X 96 watts actinic) I would be inclined to keep with them.

I love the Royal Blue look that makes my zoa and ricoardia pop out- but forgot that the fish will disappear in the process. hmmm...

I am not buying until January anyways, so I have time to continue looking around.


----------

